# DS #2641: Pokemon Platinum (Japan)



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3623^^
*THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.*


----------



## Deadmon (Sep 10, 2008)

Few days early, awesome. Waiting for a NA release date though..


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 10, 2008)

Again, since the other topic was deleted:
Everybody RUN!!!


----------



## smealum (Sep 10, 2008)

Is that really a pokemon on the boxart ? :|


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

I already have the game on my flashcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I like it


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome, an early release! Imma test this gem out.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 10, 2008)

smealum said:
			
		

> Is that really a pokemon on the boxart ? :|


Yes...It's Giratina.

Anyways, yay!  I'll be sure to download this when I find it.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2008)

yay!
I've been waiting for this ! yay =)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you sure it's 512mbit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought it was 1024Mbit


----------



## maarten551 (Sep 10, 2008)

i go try i think o.0


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

is it really out early?


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

The original Japanese versions of Diamond and Pearl were likely overdumped. But the DS scene doesn't usually proper for easily user-correctable things.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2008)

My Romsites still haven't it


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

i though it would be 1024Mbit will all the new stuff(battle recorder)


----------



## -Mew- (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh well waiting for the U release some time next year...


----------



## Noitora (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone found it yet?
I wonder if it's really true.
Don't post any links this is against the board rules.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> My Romsites still haven't it


There's *1* that's already haves it!
Btw, It's not a rom site!


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Has anyone found it yet?
> I wonder if it's really true.
> Don't post any links this is against the board rules.


nobody has found it(DIEFORIT said he has it) is he lying


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean GBATemp? xD


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think about me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not lying it's true !


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it wasnt real it would NOT be posted on here dont you idiots get it? it has the release name right there. just wait for it to spread to your websites.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im sorry dieforit i didnt mean it like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy platinum*crys*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's fine[/end offtopic]
I hope i can import my pokemon's from Diamond, I want to see the flying shaymin xD


----------



## Noitora (Sep 10, 2008)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, hold your horses there.Don't get mad.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank god i have a cart with in-game .txt reader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even my old sc-cf has it.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

want giratina origin form +tranlation(plz)

off topic:60 peoples are in this topic LOL


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Now A populair romsite haves it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:| Don't say which :|


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

Fixed the size


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

still cant find it

Soul nice to see you


----------



## BotoxBetty (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.badongo.com/file/11289705


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, TheBestNaruto and DieForIt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I came on to see what new games are out and the new Pokemon is out. When I get home I'm looking for it but I got school. See ya.


----------



## DivineZeus (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice one! an early release! but i want DQ4 early, not an unplayable japanese Pokemon...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

And if you don't believe me;
I've the nfo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____________ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _______ÂÂ..xenophobia
_____|ÂÂÂÂ/______)\___ _____/(_\____ÂÂ\_ÂÂ |_________\____ÂÂ\_____________
\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ /ÂÂ _/_____ÂÂ\_ _____ \|ÂÂ_)ÂÂ|_ÂÂ|ÂÂ _____ \|ÂÂ_\ÂÂ\__________ÂÂ\
ÂÂ\__ÂÂ _/__ÂÂ__/__ÂÂ\_ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ\_ \____/ÂÂ?ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ\ÂÂ\____/ÂÂÂÂ|_/ _)ÂÂ\
ÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂÂÂ / _\ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ \___|ÂÂ /ÂÂ| _|ÂÂ _ÂÂ |_ÂÂ|ÂÂ \_ |ÂÂ \_ÂÂ |_ÂÂ\_ÂÂ \_
_/ÂÂ |___/___ÂÂÂÂ|___|ÂÂÂÂ /____/___| \____|ÂÂÂÂ/__ÂÂÂÂ /_ÂÂÂÂ /____/___|ÂÂÂÂ/
\____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\)____/ÂÂ|____/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___/ÂÂ\)___/ÂÂ\___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |___/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . . p r e s e n t s

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂPokemon Platinum
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c) Nintendo

+?-// Release Information //-?-???-?????????????????--???????????????--????--+
?
| Store Date ..... 13/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
: Release Date ... 10/09/2008ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
?Filesize ....... 1024 mbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂ Region ......... JAPANÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
+??-??-???????????????-?????????????-??????????????--// Game Information //-?+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/cpuj/index.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

+-// Release Notes //-?????????????????---????????????????????????--???????--+
?
|
: Thx to our HK friend!
?ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ
+-// Greetings //-????????-??????????????-????????????????????-????????????--+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂ LGC, SUPREMACY, SQUiREÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

+-// Group News //??-??????????????-?????????-???????????-??????????-???????-+
?
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
: Looking for suppliers, contact: [email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+???????????????????????????????+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 8 ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ+??????????????????????????????-+
```


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep, I can confirm it's def. out, for those who doubted it, as I'm downloading now.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt, what's the filename?

EDIT: And send me the NFO file to upload it, please.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

cant wait to show off to my friend that i have platinum


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

waitin for NA release


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> DieForIt, what's the filename?
> 
> EDIT: And send me the NFO file to upload it, please.



2641 - Pokemon Platinum (J) (Xenophobia).rar 

At least that's mine.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Sep 10, 2008)

yay! i got it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









but i don't know japanese!


----------



## Noitora (Sep 10, 2008)

As it seems I'm the only one still searching


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's not it. Thanks anyway


----------



## Killer Phantom (Sep 10, 2008)

This game sure is worth the wait...I'm using Turtwig, tired of Piplup already.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

tKo HaXoR said:
			
		

> yay! i got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I don't suppose it's too hard with a walkthrough or something (that's what I did until NA Diamond came out).


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome!! My site has it!

DLing it now.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

YAY im download platinum now


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

Found it. File name: *xpa-lqst*


----------



## Dominator (Sep 10, 2008)

english hidden translation ? i can take it but i don't have the time so if someone can open the rom and take some look in it...


----------



## miezu (Sep 10, 2008)

That's lock's quest lol
Edit: Got it my filename is xpa-pkmp


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Edit: beat me to it.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

xpa-pkmp.nds


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Found it. File name: *xpa-lqst*



Ops, forget that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.

Thanks, HBK


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> english hidden translation ? i can take it but i don't have the time so if someone can open the rom and take some look in it...



r u serious? y would they hide the english translation...?


----------



## spyke (Sep 10, 2008)

got it..dunno y i did - cant read jap and didnt even finish diamond...oh well - y not?


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry i didn't quite know that THAT was against the rules, i do know thank you


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

so is it a way to translate it? THIS GAME ROCK THE FIRST 5 MINTUES AND GIRATINA ROAR IN THE TITLE SCREEN RULES


----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

@translucent: u better edit ur post, or u mite be banned.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> Anyone still looking for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's against the rules.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

It sucks that I can't use my old sav file


----------



## raulpica (Sep 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> english hidden translation ? i can take it but i don't have the time so if someone can open the rom and take some look in it...


It doesn't seem the case, sadly. I'll try seeing in the nARCs, but there's probably only Japanese in there.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> It sucks that I can't use my old sav file


LOL i know PLZ i hope pokesav dont try to hack this too


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> Nice one! an early release! but i want DQ4 early, not an unplayable japanese Pokemon...



Me too, and I'll wait for the NA release of Pokemon.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance, not a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will tear this limb by limb.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, this is really good playable


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm getting the three Disgaea games soon, at least I've got La Pucelle.


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 10, 2008)

So when is the english version supposed to come out?


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im going to see if i can trade my lvl 3 starters(and this game is pretty playable even though its japenese


----------



## Kaan (Sep 10, 2008)

you do realize, that you can play nearly the same game in every language? the previous POKEMANZ are the same! especially that one red mineral and then the blue or green mineral with the yet another LEGENDARY POKEMAN!


----------



## Dominator (Sep 10, 2008)

ok thaks post your result


----------



## SkH (Sep 10, 2008)

OH MY WOW!!! YAAY!!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

The GTS is wonderful


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> So when is the english version supposed to come out?



No other release dates then JP if I remember correctly...


----------



## Translucentbill (Sep 10, 2008)

I wonder if there would be a way to convert your old .sav to a platinum .sav. If not hopefully there will be a pokesav update so i can just hack right where i am on diamond.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 10, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> ok thaks post your result


I forgot that narctool has problems opening Pokémon D/P nARCs, so these are probably the same (the only thing I'm getting is garbage) so no dice from me, better wait for someone more experienced in D/P hacking.

By the way, at first look, there's probably no english in there


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> The GTS is wonderful


game is so cool the new animation is awesome


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Then again, AFAIK Advance Wars Days of Ruin (or whatever it's called) still doesn't have a date for Japan.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Just haves shaymin


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

*Waits for English release*


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

there are new pokemon forms:


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my! Appliance Pokemons?!?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

AndreXL said:
			
		

> Oh my! Appliance Pokemons?!?


Different forms of ROTOM


----------



## The Teej (Sep 10, 2008)

You're shitting me... right? A FUCKING FAN POKEMON?

Alright, that's it. I've fainted. Steal half my cash. This is absurd!


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW new rotom i like the lawnmotor rotom better rotom=motor backwords


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> AndreXL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also called M-O-T-O-R (backwards^^)
One of these forms reminds me of an lawnmower^^


----------



## mkoo (Sep 10, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> You're shitting me... right? A FUCKING FAN POKEMON?
> 
> Alright, that's it. I've fainted. Steal half my cash. This is absurd!


Rotom is a Ghost-Electric type. That form is probably a fan which is haunted by Rotom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about game itself. There is no point playing 3rd version unless you understand new stroyline so I'll pass


----------



## Gwozdz (Sep 10, 2008)

You would think by now they would change the games from the original GB versions. But NO, still the same horrible RPG. Don't get me wrong, I don't like many RPG's. Love real time, but their only two great RPG's out there, Chrono Trigger and Golden Sun.


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 10, 2008)

About time this got dumped. People have had the ROM since the 8th apparently, but kept it to themselves. >_> Ah well, I can see myself losing MORE hours of free time thanks to this. Again. Just like everytime a Pokemon game comes out. x.x

Oh and, Lawnmotor Rotom and Hotpoint Rotom ftw.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

Gwozdz said:
			
		

> You would think by now they would change the games from the original GB versions. But NO, still the same horrible RPG. Don't get me wrong, I don't like many RPG's. Love real time, but their only two great RPG's out there, Chrono Trigger and *Golden Sun*.



Well, I partially agree with you, because of Golden Sun, freakin' amazing RPG. Never played Chrono, but I heard it was one of the best games ever.

Regarding Pokemon, this version is really, really good. A major overhaul over D/P.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

nice. im just going to wait for the english version. what will really disappoint me is that they will release a platinum guidebook even though they had the d/p one. thats how they make the $


----------



## signz (Sep 10, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> nice. im just going to wait for the english version. what will really disappoint me is that they will release a platinum guidebook even though they had the d/p one. thats how they make the $


Well I wonder if there already is a rls date for the us/eu versions... :/


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 10, 2008)

I never really gave much attention to D/P.
Probably going to try this one when the English version comes out.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

SignZ said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet but it coming to the us and eu for sure


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is all pokemon catchable in this one or something?


----------



## Scones (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you think the save from the Japan version will work for the English version when its released? 

Otherwise I don't see why everyone is all over this if their going to have to play through it a 2nd time in their own language.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 10, 2008)

wow nice very nice pokemon platinum its been released downloading now and cant wait to play the best game ever like inazuma eleven


----------



## signz (Sep 10, 2008)

Scones said:
			
		

> Do you think the save from the Japan version will work for the English version when its released?
> 
> Otherwise I don't see why everyone is all over this if their going to have to play through it a 2nd time in their own language.


Well... I did that with Final Fantasy IV. First playthrough JP, then 2 times US and now I'm on my throughway in the German version


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

Not worth paying for, IMO. 
The game formula has gotten downright OLD.


----------



## BurlyEd (Sep 10, 2008)

Got it - also got:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragon_Quest_The_Chapters_of_the_Chosen [EUR]
> Nº Rom   : 2642
> Idioma   : Multi5 (Español incluido)
> Genero   : RPG
> Tamaño   : 128 MB



Playing DQ4 in 100% English!


----------



## Anakir (Sep 10, 2008)

The new pokemon doesn't look like pokemon anymore. Did the artist change or something? Or are they trying to attract new viewers that like robotic-like creatures? I'm really outdated. After the second generation of pokemon I just had no idea what a pokemon was anymore..


----------



## mad567 (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The new pokemon doesn't look like pokemon anymore. Did the artist change or something? Or are they trying to attract new viewers that like robotic-like creatures? I'm really outdated. After the second generation of pokemon I just had no idea what a pokemon was anymore..



Yeah me too...................


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

they look robotic because rotom like to possesse electroinic stuff aka house hold appiance(washing machine)

YAY 100 Post


----------



## thedicemaster (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> they look robotic because rotom like to possesse electroinic stuff aka house hold appiance(washing machine)
> 
> YAY 100 Post


wait, what? i was right with those 5 shadow previews being forms of rotom?


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Sep 10, 2008)

Works perfectly on ARR FORE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I have to decide if I want to devote my time to this or finish playing Bloody Diamond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also noticing this game runs WAAAY faster than Diamond/Pearl and I hope it stays that way for the English version.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you were


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, there are 5 different forms of Rotom now


----------



## PKInferno (Sep 10, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Original Pokemon Red and Blue character artist was Ken Sugimori. Although he still contributes to the games, I believe most of the main art is 
someone else now...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

COOL. Alot seriously happens when im at school having FUN XD "orz...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Please, pokesav must be updated, can't without that app :S


----------



## Seven (Sep 10, 2008)

Localization should be really quick this time, after all, pretty much ~70% of the game's script is already translated? Rough estimate, but I shouldn't hope on any release until Christmas at the earliest.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Please, pokesav must be updated, can't without that app :S


Die, cheater.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean for replace my pokemon from diamond to Platinum, I never cheated on pokemon.


----------



## signz (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you could see that as a form of cheating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just catch them all (lol) new ^^


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 10, 2008)

i hope they DONT update pokesav that what ruin diamond and pearl


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> i hope they DONT update pokesav that what ruin diamond and pearl


i TOTALLY agree...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 10, 2008)

It would come out the day I let my friend borrow my DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I got to wait a week til I get it back!


----------



## mad567 (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i hope they DONT update pokesav that what ruin diamond and pearl



i hope that too but they still can get the pokemon from the D/P games i just don't see it............... we don't want any other hacks anymore


----------



## xshinox (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO, they might update it or people will just use it for d/p then transfer their pokemons.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 10, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that gave me new motivation.

We're currently in the process of reverse engineering the new save file, by the way.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IMO, they might update it or people will just use it for d/p then transfer their pokemons.



Maybe................i want an update i want all my diamond's pokemon they are not hacked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sing* I really like your avatar


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> ItsMetaKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the maker of Pokesav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your cool


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 10, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

I'm not.

The maker of Pokesav is long gone. I just maintain a website based off it. Of course, one of our staff is coding a Pokesav replacement.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this the Same-As-Last-Year edition?

Oh wait, I hate pokemons now for the following reasons.

1. Extremely dated battle system. For the Original Gameboy and Gameboy colour, it was good enough. But for the DS? no.
2. Nonexistent plot. I hate RPG's with no plot.
3. A good amount of grinding. Especially at the beginning.
4. The IV system pisses me off.
5: Dialogue is scary.  
6: Platinum is basically an expansion pack. with 3 hours of extra gameplay. But you cant use your old save.


----------



## Opium (Sep 10, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> i though it would be 1024Mbit will all the new stuff(battle recorder)



Pokemon Diamond and Pearl were 1024Mbit with the Japanese version too. The English version was 512Mbit however. I expect the same with this game.


----------



## Carnivean (Sep 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Is this the Same-As-Last-Year edition?
> 
> Oh wait, I hate pokemons now for the following reasons.
> 
> ...



1. Don't fix what's not broken.
2. It has a plot, maybe you're not paying enough attention? Maybe it's because your blinded by nerd rage, who knows.
3. Grinding? IN AN RPG?! WHAT AN OUTRAGE! ...Oh, wait.
4. Most people can happily ignore IVs and EVs, as you're bitching you're obviously not 'competitive' so what does it matter?
5. Wait, what?
6. It'd be great fun playing through the low level areas with your level 100 retarded fire ape, right? It'd remove the point in playing at all, finishing the whole game in 10 minutes is pretty pointless.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 10, 2008)

Regardless of what any of you Pokemon-haters think, this game will become the number 1 best-selling single DS game of all time (Note: *single* game


----------



## Covarr (Sep 10, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. The only innovation ever was two-on-two battles, which was a crappy and unfun innovation.
2. The plot is unimportant.
3. Grinding can be okay, but there's too much. Also, random encounters are irritating when they're every two steps.
4. What is IV system? This is actually the only reason I'm posting, and the rest is filler. I probably know what it is but am not recognizing the acronym.
5. The dialogue in Pokémon games isn't scary, but it's a bit creepy at points.
6. You should be able to import characters from any game. I bet my Lv.97 Cloud from FFVII could kick the Elite Four's ass.


----------



## HBK (Sep 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Is this the Same-As-Last-Year edition?
> 
> Oh wait, I hate pokemons now for the following reasons.
> 
> ...



1. Indeed, but this isn't Battle Revolution.
2. Not important for Pokemon, this isn't Golden Sun or FF.
3. GRINDING? Yeah, right...only grinding I see is leveling up Pokes.
4. WTF is an IV system? It's called IVs, plain and simple.
5. No comment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6. *Jack Sparrow voice and sarcasm look* Really?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 10, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> 1. Don't fix what's not broken.
> 2. It has a plot, maybe you're not paying enough attention? Maybe it's because your blinded by nerd rage, who knows.
> 3. Grinding? IN AN RPG?! WHAT AN OUTRAGE! ...Oh, wait.
> 4. Most people can happily ignore IVs and EVs, as you're bitching you're obviously not 'competitive' so what does it matter?
> ...


1. My cassette player worked perfectly fine BUT THEN, they came out with these new fangled CD thingies. So I got CDs and I loved them, they were so round, and could hold around 18 songs each, BUT THEN, they came out with MP3's I MEAN WTF
2. The plot in pokemon goes like this. Professor X want you to help his studies in country X, after you save him from Wild Pokemon XYZ. Your Mom is very stupid, and lets you run away into the wild, with saying goodbye (that asshole). Later you learn Team X want to get Pokemon X to do dirty deed X. You stop them and capture Pokemon X. That's great now you can beat the Elite Four, Trainer male X, Trainer Male Y, trainer Female X and Trainer Male Z. Then you learn THEIR IS ONE MOAR CHALLENGE!!! AND HE IS YOUR RIVAL!!!! OMG *dies in shock*. (Hope that wasn't a spoiler.)
3. Grinding sucks, and more modern RPGs have proven that you don't need grinding. EX: Final Fantasy 6,7, Chrono trigger, The World Ends With You.
4. NVM
5. "It makes my heart flutter in all sorts of ways!"
6. I mean starting from where you were in Diamond/Pearl.


----------



## Carnivean (Sep 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Not a valid comparison, storage media and media formats != battle system. 
2. Your point? It's still a plot.
3. Oh wow, no grinding in FF7? Someone never played the damn game! Ruby/Emerald weapons are basically impossible to beat without grinding everything that can be ground. All RPGs have needed a degree of grind, if you ran from every battle you'd never be strong enough to take on anything.
5. That's not really scary, your mind just interpreted it in a bad manner.
6. It's not a sequel, it's an alternative version. The only pokemon games that have did anything close to that was Silver/Gold/Crystal in that you could go back to the first games world and do their gyms.


----------



## Wekker (Sep 10, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



another mustn't buy for those ( who got either pearl or diamond ) and who does not want to waste money
i brought diamond and pearl around 2 years ago, i finished the game (the moment i defeat the elite four/five), because i also ow pokemon firered and leafgreen, i was trying to transfer pokemon from old version to the new one, and after a while, i realised it was wasting of my time, since i got more than 3000  pokemons on my pokemon box (on gamecube), and with the crappy transfer system... and that was also the time to sell that game. now i mention it, i dont even remember which starter i chose, and what my team was like, i mean they already added gazillion new pokemon names into that game, i think i finished that game with original pokemon.

1. It already broken, the only reason why it seems isnt broken, because it bear the name POKEMON, but same as final fantasy serie 1-6 was 2D, until the FFVII on playstation, thus maybe we have to wait for another 3 generation of pokemon before the great evolution of pokemon will arrive. but now we might get more preevolve craps
2. story is just crap, a recap story of previouse versions, if any RPG dare to use the same story line, it will score 3 , but it POKEMON so 9 for story
3. no objection
4. no objection / to find the IV you need a IV calculator, otherwise you screw, so why does nintendo just applied it to the game, or make it visible stats
5. no objection, i dont even bother what the trainers says
6. as i mention before, why does nintendo have to bring another pokmeon expansion version, couldnt they just release pearl and diamond later with those element included, other than that, for those who does not own pokemon ruby or sapphire, than it is ok to buy, otherwise skip this generaton wait for the next gen... unless you got plenty of time and money to waste...


----------



## science (Sep 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> 2. The plot in pokemon goes like this. Professor X want you to help his studies in country X, after you save him from Wild Pokemon XYZ. Your Mom is very stupid, and lets you run away into the wild, with saying goodbye (that asshole). Later you learn Team X want to get Pokemon X to do dirty deed X. You stop them and capture Pokemon X. That's great now you can beat the Elite Four, Trainer male X, Trainer Male Y, trainer Female X and Trainer Male Z. Then you learn THEIR IS ONE MOAR CHALLENGE!!! AND HE IS YOUR RIVAL!!!! OMG *dies in shock*. (Hope that wasn't a spoiler.)



Lets replace the variables with words, eg. 'science', etc.

The plot in pokemon goes like this. Professor Science want you to help his studies in country Science, after you save him from Wild Pokemon sciencemoozxypizzapasta. Your Mom is very stupid, and lets you run away into the wild, with saying goodbye (that asshole). Later you learn Team Science want to get Pokemon Science to do dirty deed Science. You stop them and capture Pokemon Science. That's great now you can beat the Elite Four, Trainer male Science, Trainer Male moozxy, trainer Female science and Trainer Male pizzapasta. Then you learn THEIR IS ONE MOAR CHALLENGE!!! AND HE IS YOUR RIVAL!!!! OMG *dies in shock*. (Hope that wasn't a spoiler.)

Pokemon isn't that unimaginative!


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 10, 2008)

I want crystal remake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might try this when it comes out in English or someone translates it.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol science


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

I guess I'll try to be Positive John then. I liked the new trainer animations in the battle, Tyson looks gay XD. I see some of the in-game art was changed liek the HP bar. I have absolutely no idea what's happening, but if you are a Pokemon fan, you basically know what's going on. I'm already battling my rival XD. Once I go to school I'm showing this game to all those nerds.


----------



## playallday (Sep 10, 2008)

Been waiting for it. Haven't played it yet. I'm hoping someone can do a hack of it... Is there new Pokemon this time?


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 11, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Been waiting for it. Haven't played it yet. I'm hoping someone can do a hack of it... Is there new Pokemon this time?



lol they never make new pokemon, but they did make new evos of some pokemon and some have new forms.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 11, 2008)

What are the chances of me liking this game if I ditched Pearl after a couple towns?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 11, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> What are the chances of me liking this game if I ditched Pearl after a couple towns?


2.3%


----------



## apb407 (Sep 11, 2008)

ehh not too much nearly identical really except for some little extra things


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 11, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> What are the chances of me liking this game if I ditched Pearl after a couple towns?


Very small, unless your tastes have changed.

If you don't know Japanese the language barrier is a huge turn off. I don't know what the hell's going on.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Sep 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> deathfisaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Praise that. I have very little idea what's going on. My indefinitely small knowledge of Japanese doesn't mean squat with this game. If it weren't for the item pictures...God help us all...Still, I don't think I can get into this game without English text so I'll wait for a US/E release. Highly doubt translators would jump on this.


----------



## Kusan (Sep 11, 2008)

Yay!! Another Pokemon game!!
Booooh...it's the same...again...

Why do you need to know japanese? The story is the same since the first PKMN game came out: Help a dude complete his pokedex 'cause he's too lazy to do it himself.

Played 30 minutes, found out it was the same crap, turned off DS and began playing Half Life 2.
What have they done to the game I used to love...


----------



## alex (Sep 11, 2008)

3 days early... O.o Some guy at the game store in japan must have dumped it.. or a hold up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or ninjas attacked...

Well, I'll see how hard it is to play without know Japanese, I waited for this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always get the pkmn games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(yesh! I fianally got my SCDS1 perfect timing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 11, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either Nintendo or the original dumper made a mistake. It isn't clear which. The Japanese version of Diamond and Pearl has under 512Mbit of data. This can be verified by trimming their roms.

There's also supposedly a 1.1 revision of them, due to fixing bugs like the ability to surf through walls in the Elite Four area. But isn't dumped yet if so.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 11, 2008)

Doodz... I was the 3rd person in the English speaking world to beat Pearl, after serebii & some dood from his site.  It isn't very hard, even without knowing japanese.
I also was one of the original 3 for the darkrai glitch and the one who discovered that you could get sheimi thru it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wanna brag.
But no way in hell am i playing this through again - im waiting for a .sav at torn world, then using trading to get my dp pokes over.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm already up to the 7th badge and the raid through the Team Galactic HQ. There aren't any mind blowing changes here, but I have noticed a lot of Pokemon that were Swarms/PokeRadar after National Dex are now just here to capture whenever, including my personal favorite Houndoom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also they've changed some gyms.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 11, 2008)

So, anyone got any positives on this game? Anything you like? The Hp Box art is kinda cool. Wish I knew what happened at the Cyrus Cutscene. Tyson talked lots and it felt like trying to give a guy directions who couldn't understand my language.


----------



## Opium (Sep 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the game runs smoother than Diamond and Pearl? One thing I didn't like about the game is that the engine seemed to chug and have a very low fps. Is it sped up and fluid?


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the game runs smoother than Diamond and Pearl? One thing I didn't like about the game is that the engine seemed to chug and have a very low fps. Is it sped up and fluid?


Well, Pokemon Pearl and Diamond are 512Mbit and Platinum is 1024Mbit.
I'm kind of doubting it, but of course I'm no expert on ROMs.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 11, 2008)

now these are sometimes when i wish i knew japanese!!!!

far out man cant wait till next year--no way!--looks like i gota translate this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but 1 thing is that they should change the battle system a bit , it is getting boring a bit now that every single game has the same over and over again!


----------



## jaywilson (Sep 11, 2008)

dont pokesav this!
maybe when this gets a bit old then...
but dont ruin this game when its all fresh!


----------



## papyrus (Sep 11, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> now these are sometimes when i wish i knew japanese!!!!
> 
> far out man cant wait till next year--no way!--looks like i gota translate this one
> 
> ...


QUess translating the moves and the menu should be fine. I'm waiting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a wishing star..


----------



## SkH (Sep 11, 2008)

Do anybody know why Platinum is 1024 MBit and Diamond/Pearl is just 512 MBit?

I mean, trimmed they are:
Diamond/Pearl: 58,5 MB
Platinum: 100 MB

Because so far it seems like these new changes aren't big enough to be 41,5 MB plus.

New region(s)?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 11, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if the game runs smoother than Diamond and Pearl? One thing I didn't like about the game is that the engine seemed to chug and have a very low fps. Is it sped up and fluid?


Sadly yes. I've tested it only in no$gba but the general slow-down seems to be still there.

That's a real shame, I'd enjoyed D/P a lot more (and not ditched it after few towns) if it didn't have that "general slowdown" feeling.

Still hoping for a fix in the (U) or (E) of Platinum, though. Yeah, it won't probably ever happen but whatever


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 11, 2008)

These pic's are cool,
I've already the sky shaymin (traded from diamond)


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 12, 2008)

See how to catch giratina


----------



## suprneb (Sep 13, 2008)

is this game going to come out in the US?


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2008)

suprneb said:
			
		

> is this game going to come out in the US?


Yes


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Most likely, Nintendo hasn't yet confirmed it themselves.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 13, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Most likely, Nintendo hasn't yet confirmed it themselves.


Nintendo can't resist free money.


----------



## Rykin (Sep 13, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> Do anybody know why Platinum is 1024 MBit and Diamond/Pearl is just 512 MBit?
> 
> I mean, trimmed they are:
> Diamond/Pearl: 58,5 MB
> ...



Looking at the ROM in DSLazy, I can tell you why the ROM is so large.

When they updated the files, they took the old files, added the updates, renamed everything new to pl_(filename) and stuck it back into the game. However, they left the old files there.
If you remove the originals (e.g If you remove msg.narc and leave pl_msg.narc) the game still runs perfectly. The game doesn't use the old files.

I just tried removing all the unused files, and it trims the game down to 83.6MB. And, as I said, it runs fine.


----------



## lozislove (Sep 13, 2008)

There's like English in this game. Is that normal? lol. Like I mean, I'm in Veilstone City and a guy says:

Hello, Trainer!
Do you love Pokemon?

I'm just wondering about it. I think it's weird since this game is in Japanese and all. *shrugs*


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> here's like English in this game. Is that normal? lol. Like I mean, I'm in Veilstone City and a guy says:
> 
> Hello, Trainer!
> Do you love Pokemon?
> ...



So what there was also a guy in D/P in english version who talked german...............


----------



## jomkingal (Sep 13, 2008)

They might have modified the english version of diamond and pearl to make platinum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Maybe.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They might have modified the english version of diamond and pearl to make platinum. rolleyes.gif
> Maybe



No they haven't because if they modified d/p then the ar codes and pokesav would work not to mention the game ID


----------



## papyrus (Sep 13, 2008)

suprneb said:
			
		

> is this game going to come out in the US?


Most likely the percentage is 101%. Is there a pokemon game that wasn't release in US? And yeah money, and lots of money.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> suprneb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, Pokemon still sells, even though the series are sucking now


----------



## mad567 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most likely the percentage is 101%. Is there a pokemon game that wasn't release in US? And yeah money, and lots of money.



Well if nintendo actually surf a bit in the net then they'll definatelly release that game...............
They see many funs want that game...............


----------



## Link843 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't connect on wifi. Is anyone else getting this problem? Is there any way to fix it? o.O


----------



## Gman 101 (Sep 14, 2008)

Does this not work on R4s? There are a lotta people on some site complaining about how this won't work with their Chinese R4s.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Just a few redundant or obscure games weren't. TCG GB2, the first Pokemon Stadium, Green version...


----------



## MahouMaster (Sep 14, 2008)

Haruhi said:
			
		

> Just a few redundant or obscure games weren't. TCG GB2, the first Pokemon Stadium, Green version...



Ah, Green's got a complicated story. First was Red and Green, the original pair of games. A bit later an updated game, Blue, came out, this version featured new sprites, dungeons and Pokemon encounters. When Pokemon was released in the US, it was VERY odd: Red and Blue were, really, unique: They both featured the updates (minus the encounters) found in the Japanese Blue, but they kept the Pokemon encounters and rates from Red and Green. Really, the Japanese Blue is the obscure game. Green was released outside of Japan, as was the original Red, but in a very different form: the American Red and Blue.

Anyway, my copy of Platinum's still on the way. I bought it from Play-Asia and they sent it off Wednesday night: it should be here tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Essentially. The original versions of Red and Green remain exclusive to Japan. For instance, this means we never got to experience the first Unknown Dungeon layout.

All international releases of Red and Blue were based on Japanese Blue.


----------



## MahouMaster (Sep 14, 2008)

True, but, we did experience the first Unknown Dungeon in a way: FireRed and LeafGreen had the same layout as Red and Green, not Blue and Yellow.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 14, 2008)

Didn't Yellow have a different layout from Blue?


----------



## MahouMaster (Sep 14, 2008)

Yellow had a unique dungeon, I believe.


----------



## thegame07 (Sep 14, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Doodz... I was the 3rd person in the English speaking world to beat Pearl, after serebii & some dood from his site.  It isn't very hard, even without knowing japanese.
> I also was one of the original 3 for the darkrai glitch and the one who discovered that you could get sheimi thru it
> 
> 
> ...




I really dont see how you can claim your the 3rd person in the english speaking world to complete a game, I find it impossible infact.


----------

